# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Ese

## deti_bajri

Politika- mendimi Djathtas

Që kur shoqëria njerzore filloi të përdorë pasuri natyrore, më të fortët zotëronin më shumë të mira materiale. E gjithë kjo arrihej vetëm në sajë të forcës dhe mendjes. Rendja drejt pasurisë, drejt të pasurit në zotërim mjete dhe prona për të prodhuar këto të mira materiale është në thelb të natyrës njerzore. Duke qenë se prona është gjithmon një siguri më shumë, njerzit krijuan ligje dhe ndërtuan shtete, që në thelb janë masa mbrojtese për të ruajtur këto prona në zotërim. Këtë gjë e bënë që në fillimet e organizimit ne shtete, duke kaluar nëpër të gjitha fazat e rendeve shoqërore. Mjafton të hedhësh një vështrim të shpejtë, dhe menjëherë shihet qartë se gjithmon ata që janë marrë me politikë janë djathtas, zoterojnë prona, i mbrojnë ato, dhe ligjet që krijohen janë në funksion të mbrojtjes së ketyre pasurive. Pa dashur të shkohet më tej për gjëra që dihen, në thelb politika ka qenë dhe mbetet monopol i të djathtës. 
Ndarja e shoqerisë njerzore në klasa, nuk ishte asgjë tjetër, vecse lindja e një klase të re politike, e nje grupi të ri shoqëror të shtresëzuar në klasë, për të zotëruar edhe këta të mira materiale, pra politika filloj të shihet si një instrument që të bën të pasur. Duke vazhduar këtë linjë mendimi, nuk ka se si të mos thuhet: e majta duke shkuar drejt pushtetit nuk bën asgjë tjeter vecse shkon drejt mendimit djathtas, veprimit djathtas. Eshtë krejt tjetër gjë rruga që ndiqet, shumë herët me anë të luftërave, pushtimeve, ideologjive fetare, teorive revolucionare, revolucioneve dhe komunizmit. Shpesh herë keto ideologji nuk janë më të mirat, nuk janë të drejta, shkojnë ndesh me natyren njerzore dhe sjellin aq shumë tragjedi, sa krejt historia njerzore është e mbushur me lumenj gjaku që rëndojnë vertet shumë në ndergjegjen planetare. Rendja drejt pushtetit në thelb mbetet qellim në vetvete, jo ideologji, jo idealizëm, por thjeshtë është pragmatiste. Ideologjitë në të vetvete janë më shumë sisteme mendimi të ndërtuara shumë hollë mbi të cilat ndertohet rruga drejt pushtetit.

Po të shohim ata që përbejnë klasen politike në Shqiperi, që në pamje të parë dallohet shumë lehtë ajo cfarë u tha me siper. Kjo ndoshta edhe për shumë arsye specifike të krijimit të shtetit shqiptar. Pa marëe përsipër ndonjë analizë të thellë për historinë politike të Shqipërisë, por vetem të gjykohet për mbi ata që përbëjnë sot klasen politike, perfitohet një pamje e qartë që do te ishte pak a shumë kështu: 

Partitë politike tradicionale shqiptare tani pothuajse janë krejt të parendesishme në aspektin e peshës politike. Kjo per shume arsye, duke filluar që nga më e rëndësishmja; lufta e pamëshirëshme që iu bë ketyre forcave politike nga  komunizmi. PPSH-ja nuk la asnjë mjet pa përdorur për të eleminuar kundershtarët politik. Ekuilibrat politik rajonal dhe botëror që u krijuan pas Luftes se Dyte ishin shumë favorizues për komunistet shqiptar, ideologjia komuniste ishte një plus për të shtuar gjakesinë dhe grykesinë për pushtet. Dhe me kryesorja, fitorja mbi fashizmin deri në një fare mase iu dha të drejtën e fituesit, që duhet të marrë pjesën e luanit në pushtetin e sapofituar. Eshtë e tepërt të thuhet që klasa tradicionale politike shqiptare u persekutua deri në monstuozitet. Kjo tashmë është lehtësisht e provueshme. 

Duke parë me shumë vëmendje lindjen dhe rritjen e komunizmit në Shqipëri vëren se në fillimet e tij ata që e përqafuan ishin kryesisht nga shtresa e pasur dhe e mesme e arsimuar e popullsisë. Gati të gjithë ishin të shkolluar jasht vendit, bijë pasanikesh të mesem, që të mbrujtur me idetë shumë joshëse për një Rend te Ri Botëror, për barazi sociale dhe drejtësi, në të vertet nuk kishin asgjë të përbashkët me bishën e "diktaturës se proletariatit" që do të vinte më vonë. Të përshkruash atë cfarë ndodhi pas viteve të para të Luftës është e tepërt. Komunistët shqiptar po shkonin drejt pushtetit, por rruga e tyre po mbulohej me gjak, dhe në themelet e kësaj ngrehine socialiste po flijoheshin shumë jetë njerzore, shumica të pafajshme. Për të kuptuar më mirë dështimin e kësaj ideologjie të frikshme, ndoshta duhet bërë një parashtrim tjetër. 
Cfarë ishte në thelb komunizmi? Sigurisht ishte një Ideologji. Terreni dhe koha kur lindi ishte mjaft pjellore, ishte koha e filozofive të mëdha, e përmbysjeve të mëdha. Revolucioni që filloi në France, do shtrihej në kohë dhe hapësire, dhe sidomos në kohën kur në horizont po shfaqej Nazizmi. Në Rusi ndodh Revolucioni i Tetorit, ndërsa pjesa tjetër e Europës ndodhej në valën e Luftës së Parë. Në krizen e madhe globale, Europa do te ishte vertet nje vater shume e mire per lulezimin e ideve komuniste, që tingellojnë shumë ideale edhe sot e kësaj dite. Kriza është e gjatë, dhe kjo gjendje do të vazhdojë deri në prag të Luftës së Dytë. Një arsye tjetër është padyshim nevoja për të përballuar Nazizmin. Ndoshta vetëm ai vrulli i madh revolucionar i komunistëve mund t'i bënte ballë makinës më të tmerrshme të luftës që kishte parë deri në atë kohë njerzimi. Në këtë kohë ndodh aleanca më e cuditshme, perëndimi kapitalist me komunizmin e lindjes janë perball nazizmit. 
Megjithë këta faktor që në të vertet të shtyjnë të mendosh se komunizmi është me baza shumë të forta, atij i mungonte një element shumë i rëndësishëm dhe thelbsor; prona private. Pra ata hoqën elementin kryesor mbi të cilin është ndërtuar e gjithë shoqeria njerzore. Kjo është e barabartë me shkuarjen kundër kohës, kësisoj nuk është as dielektike, teori mjaft e njohur kjo dhe e predikuar prej vet komunistëve. 

Duke i qendruar kesaj linje mendimi, pushteti per komunistët shqiptar ishte vërtet një konsolidim i pandalshëm dhe konstant i forcës dhe dijes së tyre. Ata krijuan shtresën e re të të arsimuarve, ligje që u shkonin shumë për shtat ideve dhe pushtetit që krijuan. Thellë në vetëdijen e tyre ata e besonin se tani e meritonin plotësisht pushtetitn dhe të mirat materiale që vinin prej tij. Ndryshimet e viteve 90' i gjetën në pikat më kyce prej nga mund të përfitohej, ata ishin në pozicionet më të mira prej nga mund të niseshin në garën e pasurimit. Thjeshtë, ata ishin në gjendje të përshtateshin më lehtë me kushtet e reja dhe avantazhet që të krijonte liria dhe ekonomia e tregut të lirë. Piksëpari ata e ruajten strukturën e tyre partiake, i ndërruan asaj emrin, ndryshuan programin, ndryshuan edhe kupolën udhëheqëse, por në thelb mbetën po ata, dmth ata ruajtën të paprekur shtresën që i mbështeste. Qenia në opozitë në vitet e para të demokracisë u dha mundësi që të "pastroheshin" nga mëkatet e 50 viteve, si dhe i forcoi shumë ekonomikisht. Riardhja në pushtet pas kësaj ata tani i ka bërë të pakapshëm,  sa tani janë kthyer në pasanikët dhe shtresën më djathtas të shoqërisë shqiptare. Edhe ligjet që janë krijuar dhe krijohen në kushtet e reja të ekonomisë së tregut të lirë shumica u shkojnë përshtat pikërisht këtyre pasanikëve të "majtë". 

Vijon

----------


## Pentesilea

po?

----------


## Liridona

more ti ke shkruajtur bukur mire po ke ngaterruar vendin e postimit.Ketu eshte letersia dhe jo politika.Motro,spo duan shqiptaret me sa di, ma ksi laknash.Plz.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Deti, shume e bukur.  :buzeqeshje:  

Te pershendes! 

ASD

----------


## deti_bajri

Paj moj "moter" kjo eshte nje Ese, dhe si e tille hyn tek letersia, edhe pse eshte Ese Politike. Edhe dicka tjeter moj "moter"; eshte me mire te shkruash gjera te tilla, se sa me u heq ndryshe nga ç'je ne te vertet! E sa per "lakna", a mos ndodhen me shumice ne kopshtin tend?

----------


## Dita

Vecoj




> Ata krijuan shtresën e re të të arsimuarve, ligje që u shkonin shumë për shtat ideve dhe pushtetit që krijuan. Thellë në vetëdijen e tyre ata e besonin se tani e meritonin plotësisht pushtetitn dhe të mirat materiale që vinin prej tij. Ndryshimet e viteve 90' i gjetën në pikat më kyce prej nga mund të përfitohej, ata ishin në pozicionet më të mira prej nga mund të niseshin në garën e pasurimit. Thjeshtë, ata ishin në gjendje të përshtateshin më lehtë me kushtet e reja dhe avantazhet që të krijonte liria dhe ekonomia e tregut të lirë.




Dhe hajt t'u dalesh perpara tani. Femijet meqe qene te paret qe u pasuruan paten mundesine edhe me shume se gjithe te tjeret qe t'i shkollonin ashtu sic duhej. Besoj perqindjen me te larte te atyre qe kane mbaruar ne top colleges te Amerikes e kane femijet e te privilegjuarve te komunizmit. 






> Piksëpari ata e ruajten strukturën e tyre partiake, i ndërruan asaj emrin, ndryshuan programin, ndryshuan edhe kupolën udhëheqëse, por në thelb mbetën po ata, dmth ata ruajtën të paprekur shtresën që i mbështeste. Qenia në opozitë në vitet e para të demokracisë u dha mundësi që të "pastroheshin" nga mëkatet e 50 viteve, si dhe i forcoi shumë ekonomikisht. Riardhja në pushtet pas kësaj ata tani i ka bërë të pakapshëm, sa tani janë kthyer në pasanikët dhe shtresën më djathtas të shoqërisë shqiptare. Edhe ligjet që janë krijuar dhe krijohen në kushtet e reja të ekonomisë së tregut të lirë shumica u shkojnë përshtat pikërisht këtyre pasanikëve të "majtë".



Politika e veglave quhet kjo. Pas emrave fshihen emra dhe emrat e pare qe i shohim ne televizion jane te paprekshem se te paprekshem jane ata mbrapa. 
Ah, me ligjet problem me vete. Jane bere me kapitaliste se kapitalistet e mirefillte. *I shkreti Adam Smith ta dinte se kush po ia shfrytezon teorine.* 


Pikerisht se kjo eshte e vetmja menyre me te cilen mund t'ia perplasesh ne fytyre te verteten qe duan ta mbulojne me fjale te bukura duke e shnderruar teorine e tyre te poshter e ta bejne te pershtatshme edhe per kohen kur jetojme qe te mbeten ata Zot e Shkop, eshte e rendesishme qe ese te tilla te shkruhen, jo nje po njeqind, me radhe. Te pakten le te jene te ndergjegjshem ata qe njerezit nuk flene.

Te lumte Deti qe e ke marre iniciativen per nje ese te tille!

Shendet!

----------


## deti_bajri

Te falenderoj Dita per vleresimin qe i ben shkrimit tim. Sinqerisht u ndjeva mire kur lexova komentin tend, ndoshta edhe per nje arsye tjeter: Ti je "lexuesja" me serioze ne kete forum!

Pershendetje!

----------


## deti_bajri

Çfarë i duhet medeomos shoqërisë shqiptare?
Të japësh një përfundim nuk është edhe aq e lehtë, si të thuash të mbarosh punë me disa perkufizime dhe përfundime. Megjithat të japësh një mendim, është e dobishme. Duke parë këtë gjendje shumë paradoksale të forcave politike shqiptare, ndoshta e vetmja mundësi mbetet "afrimi" i tyre. Bëhet fjalë për afrimin si shtresë politike, që në thelb do të thotë ngritje ekonomike e krejt shoqërisë shqiptare, pra edhe e krahut te djathtë. Eshtë krejt e pavend që politika e "majtë" përbëhet nga milioner, dhe e djathta përbëhet në rastin më të mirë nga shtresa e mesme, dhe pjesa dërrrmuese e saj ndodhet në një varfëri të tejskajshme. Nëse nuk ndodhë afrimi i shoqërisë shqiptare, kjo do të thotë që ajo të mbetet e polarizuar, do të thotë qe e "majta" të vazhdojë të forcohet pa prâ, ndërsa e djathta të mbetet atje ku është, deri në çastin kur durimi humbet. Se çfarë ndodhë kur durimi i shoqërisë soset, tashmë e dinë mire politikanët shqiptarë. Besoj se asnjëri prej tyre nuk është aq dritshkurtër sa të mos e ndjejë se kështu nuk mund të shkohet më tej. 
Ndoshta shembulli më i mirë do të ishte niveli i ulët i pjesmarrjes në votime, shenjë kjo se besimi tek politika që ndërton shtet ka humbur. Kujt do i duhej një shtet që mendon vetem për pasurimin e ministrave, doganierve, zyrtarëve të lartë dhe njerzëve afër tyre? Kush do ta pranonte të ishte thjeshtë një "lëndë e parë" në funksion të pasurimit pa fre të "shtetit personal"? Nëse themi se demokracia është forma më e pranueshme e shtetit të së drejtës, ky yni me siguri nuk është i tillë, dhe si i tillë, rrezikon shumë që të refuzohet përsëri. Kjo do të kishte nje kosto të papërballueshme, tashmë edhe për klasën politike shqiptare. Vetem pasi të zhduken diferencat e mëdha sociale, vetem pasi forcat politike të arrijnë të konkurojnë me programe të sakta zhvillimi, me projekte të mirëfillta përmisimi, pra e thënë ndryshe, vetem pasi reformimi politik të mos jetë thjeshtë propagandë por i vërtetë, atëhere mund të flitet për stabilitet social e për rrjedhojë edhe politik.

----------


## Korcari_ne_USA

o deti shqiperise i duhet gjithcka mer bab ..fasho pistona do albanai lol ...shendet

----------


## mbreta

deti,
separi dua te te them qe me bere te qesh me menyren se si jeni pergjegjur shkrimit te liridones
dhe se dyti dua te te them qe poezite e tua po bejn buje dhe poashtu edhe kjo ese ishte shume e mire, keshtuqe te pergezoj per esen e bukur.



me respekt,
mbreta

----------


## Brari

Det ..bukur ke shkruar por.. kete ESE mundet fare mire ta kalosh dhe ne rubriken politike e aty te te debatojne mileti..natyrisht duke ta ruajtur qellimin tend..pra qe ke shkruar dicka filozofiko-politike..
Ndersa ketu le te behet ESE-ja jote nje tryeze debati gjithashtu ne stilin filozofik me me shume  letersi brenda..e me me pak gazetari..



Qenani tere jeten kish ndejtur si kelish pa u ndjere ..kurre nuk fliste me njeri..
Rrinte 6 sahat cdo mengjez ne rradhe tek dyqan i Bylmetit  e nuk guxonte te pyeste as se sa arka kos e qumesht kish prure karroca e NTLAP-it..
E kish mesuar kete zanatin e te mos folurit qe cilimi kur kish ndjere se nuk ish si te gjithe..se ata coc kishin nje njolle te zeze ne biografi..
Vetem per pune futbolli ai behej gjalle..e i humbiste ajo gjendja as mish as peshk.. Ai turfullonte ndaj arbitrove e trainereve qe nuk po e nxirrnin dot ne kategori te pare Patosin..e tij te dashur..
Vitet kaluan e nje dizaj Qenani u gjend ne dyert e gjykatave por kete radhe jo si dikur..per te pare xhaxhane qe po ja denonin me pushkatim se kishte  pasur ne hale nje cop tel  per te cbllokuar kanalin e ujrave te zeza por qe i varfri xhaxha e hengri se i thane ata te deges  se e kishte  antene radio transmetuese per tu lidhur me Cian..e udebene..
Jo Jo..  shyqyr vate ajo kohe.. se se nga duallen ca te rinj te krisur e e  hoqnë qeverrine moniste dhe nashti nuku kish me luft klase e biografira.. Nashti Qenani inë vente ne Gjykate per te mare pronat..Ne nje cante te madhe kish mbledhur nje tufe me letra te verdha e bente varavingo cdo dite rrugen shpi-bashki e gjykate-kadaster..
Me ne fund i muarr dhe pronat..
Nashti mbi nje ish cop truall te tijin qe u a kish lene gjyshi..ai po ngrinte nje grataciele.. Nashti .. ca gjera akoma nuk i kishte zgjidhur me cupken e Xhaxhait.. per ceshtje te truallit por ama duke bere allish verishe me nje ish Hetues qe ishte  nashti Kryetar gjykate..ai e kish nxjerre me gisht ne goje cupen e xhaxhait.. e me ane te kunatit te ish hetuesit qe ishte Bos i nje firme ndertimi po e conte ne kat te nje mbedhjete gratacielen e tije.. Natyrisht jo e gjithe grataciela ish e tije.. se shumicen e merrte firma po po ama ai Qenani me biografi  ish bloze.. do te kish dyqane e dy katet e siperme te tijat..



Det..ku e fut qenan mavrine...?

te te mëngjerit a tek te djath tosurit...lol..

eh sa lemsh eshte Shqiperia..

----------


## deti_bajri

Brari,
Nuk jam duke e vrare mendjen shume se ne cfare liste ta shkruaj Qenan Mavrine, sepse, mendoj une listat jane bere lemsh ne Shqiperi. Une besoj se jam me shume se cduhet optimist, pra u perkas atyre njerezeve qe besojne vertete se Shqiperia do te behet. E kjo jo ne saj te ndonje mrekullie, por thjeshte se 6 milion banoret e saj jetojne, e nese 6 milion njerez levizin ne kete hapesire, atehere me siguri do te behet edhe Shqiperia. 
Thjeshte jam perpjekur te tregoj dicka se si duhet te jene punet, e si nuk duhet te jene. Mbase mund ta kem pasur gabim, por, mendoj une se per te kuptuar se cfare eshte mire e cfare eshte keq, nuk do shume mend. Mjafton qe njeriu te kete sensin e te menduarit pozitiv, mjafton qe te jete normal, e shume lehte kuptohet se gjendja ku jemi eshte vertete e papranueshme, dhe si e tille duhet medeomos te ndryshoje. 
E keqja eshte se asgje nuk ndryshon me "urdherin e peshkut", pra qe te ndryshoje dicka, duhet te perpiqemi. 
Kete esse e kam shkruar ketu, per dy arsye.
E para, une nuk hy tek forumi i politikes, sepse aty ka vertete lufte te ashper, sa nganjehere me duket krejt pa kuptim. E dyta, ketu tek letersia, me duket sikur gjithcka eshte me e qete dhe e qarte, te gjithe kuptohen me mire dhe me lehte. 
Pa dashur te permend ketu edhe faktin tjeter se nje Esse mund te rrije shume mire tek letersia, fundja cdo fjale e shkruar mund te quhet letersi.
Brari,
Te falenderoj se vertete je shume i vemendshem. Te me falesh per pergjigjen e vonuar, por ka kohe qe forumin e vizitoj shume rralle. 
Mbase ndonje dite do te te shkruaj me gjate, pse jo, edhe mund te te shkruaj ndonje e-mail, nese do te kem adresen tende.

Gjithe te mirat e botes,

Deti

----------


## Brari

bajrush !

Bukur ke shkruar e plot llogjike.

Njerzit duhet te levizin  por kush do i mobilizoje se..e me cfare ideali do i frymezoj..

i ndjeri teodor keko pershkruante me humor nje cop shqiperi..nje shkalle pallati..pra..njerzit e shqiperise..
Po e tregoj me fjalet e mija humorin e teodorit se origjinalin nuk e kam.

ne kto vite demokracie  vendosin banoret e shkalles te mblidhen e te qajn hallet..
Pallati, shkallet , oborri , instalimet etj.. qenë  bere per faqe te zeze..

malua i katit pare thote..

po ejani mo shok e ta pastrojme nje dite kte te uruar oborrin tone se na mbiten plehrat.. nuk  hap dot dritaret se me futen mizat e mushkojat nga pislleku i oborrit..

qenani  ne kat te 5-te  ja pret..

Ce o te dale une.. te fshinj oborrë.. une atje lart jam mire.. ajri paster aty e sme vijne as miza as mushkonja.. Mir do benit yve qe te paguani nga 5000 leka e te blejme nje motopompe qe te na vinje uji dhe neven atje lart..

Mirpo Malos sju durua e tha..

Jo mo  se nuku jam budalla une te paguanj 5000 lek per tijan ..une per vete kam uje plot  ketu ne kat te pare.. e ju qe doni uje blejeni vet motopompen..uë..o po ki ore..

keshtu u mbill mbledhja pa u marr vesh.. banoret e nje shkalle qe kishin dizet vjet komshinjë..

ky tregim i teodor kekos sme harrohet..

eshte tamëm filozofija jone prej Skllavi..

te na thote nje i FORTE ..ama cdalin si lepujt e fshijme oborr e lo.. et   e te fortit..

ky eshte Shqiptari..
po keshtu sdo jet gjithmone..

bajr vazhdo.. me  meditacionet e tua..

jemi ne pritje..

----------


## BenAlbani

Personalisht une mendoj se gjerat do fillojne te ndryshojne vetem kur te kemi nje nderrim te plote brezash. Sot nje perqindje shume e larte e moshave te reja jetojne, studjojne e punojne ne emigracion, ku pak nga pak perfitojne nga menyra e te menduarit, e te zgjidhurit te problemeve, e te komunikuarit, etj., e popujve qe na pararendin ne rrugen e zhvillimit. Dikur gjenerata e mbrujtur gjate epokes komuniste do filloje te dali ne pension dhe pak nga pak "gjaku i vjeter" i kontaminuar do te zevendesohet me te riun. Kjo do te ndodhi ne te gjithe sektoret e shoqerise, perfshi boten e politikes, ekonomise etj. etj. 

Rreziku me i madh qe na kanoset, ose me mire qe i kanoset ardhmerise se vendit dhe shoqerise tone eshte, per mendimin tim, uzurpimi nga ana e grupimeve kriminale i pozicioneve kyc per drejtimin dhe zhvillimin e vendit. Nese kjo ndodh athere as brezat qe do te vijne nuk do te mundin ta qeverisin si duhet kete vend, pasi nuk do te jete me thjesht ceshtje mentalitetesh qe perplasen.  

Benalbani

----------


## deti_bajri

E drejte,

Une mendoj, madje kjo nuk eshte fort e veshtire per t'u kuptuar, se gjerat ne Shqiperi jane ne kete pike per shume arsye, te vogla dhe te medha. Eshte e vertete se ekonomine e brishte shqiptare e ka pushtuar mafia ekonomike, madje une mendoj, se kjo eshte gjeja me e keqe qe mund ti ndodhe nje vendi, aq me teper vendit tone. Ryshfeti ka qene dhe mbetet ne natyren e njeriut shqiptar, cdo pune dhe problem kerkon taq zgjidhe me ryshfet, pavarsisht se ligji thote krejt te kunderten. "Nderet" duhen lare, ose me mire te themi "Borxhet". Tashme, une mendoj, nuk mund te flitet me per fenomen, me pak fjale, ryshfeti ekonomik, politik, deri edhe tek trafiku i votes politike kane marre "qytetarine" ne boten shqiptare. Mendoj se para se te flitet per gjithcka tjeter, per reforma dhe zhvillim, shoqeria shqiptare duhet te perpiqet te dale nga ky rreth e mbyllur, nga kjo mendesi, nga ky tmerr i pafund qe ben pazare edhe me gjerat me minimale dhe jetike per njeriun shqiptar. Besoj se eshte vendi unikal ne bote, ku edhe per nje analize te thjeshte, per nje inxheksion, ne spitalet tona "kerkohen" para. Kjo semundje ka pushtuar cdo nepunes te shtetit shqiptar; qe nga komunari ose kryeplaku i fshatit me te humbur te Shqiperise, e deri tek kryeministri shqiptar. 
Eshte shume me vend ajo cfare thote Ben Albani, por nese une e pyes drejt per drejt Ben Albanin, a do te kthehesh ne Shqiperi, cfare pergjigje do te marr?

Si perfundim, do te thosha vetem kaq;

Shoqeria shqiptare duhet te perpiqet te ndryshoje. Por qe te ndryshoje, duhet te fillojne gjithkush ndryshimin tek vetvetja. Perpjekja duhet te jete reale, dhe jo retorike.

----------


## BenAlbani

Une kam disa vjet qe jetoj ne Perendim, ku kam ardhur per tu shkolluar. Krahas studimeve edhe punoj, pra kam mundesine te perfitoj edhe nga kjo veprimtari (si nga pikepamja ekonomike, ashtu edhe persa i perket etikes se punes, rritjes profesionale etj.) 

Une personalisht jam i gatshem ta investoj/transferoj kete kapital (njohurish, profesional, personal) qe kam fituar ne Perendim, ne Shqiperi. Ceshtja eshte se nuk ka shume gjasa qe ky investim te kete sukses. Nuk besoj se kthimi i pa organizuar i nje numri individesh te shkolluar/mbrujtur ne Perendim, mundet, sot pert sot, ti ndryshoje gjerat per mire. Madje jam i bindur per te kunderten. Une mendoj se ata qe kthehen sot ne Shqiperi, ku dominojne kudo, ne te gjitha fushat, individet qe une tek mesazhi i meparshem i klasifikova "te mbrujtur gjate komunizmit", gjenden perballe nje zgjedhjeje me dy opsione:

1. Ti rezistojne trysnise se ushtruar prej mentalitetit/njerezve egzistues, dhe, fatkeqesisht, per hir te forces se tij/tyre proporcionalisht shume me te madhe, te thyhen prej tij/tyre

ose

2. Ti jepen rrymes dhe te behen pjese e saj: rast ne te cilin perfitimet per ta premtojne te jene shume te majme (sepse inteligjenca dhe aftesite jane instrumenta te zhdervjellte dhe mund te perdoren me sukses per te bere te keqen, po aq sa mund te ishin perdorur per te bere te miren)

Ne keto kushte dy jane zgjidhjet, perhere sipas mendimit tim. 

E para eshte pritja e kombinuar me shpresen. Te presesh pra, qe dikur, ne nje moment te papercaktuar ne kohe, pas 20, 30, 40 vjetesh, "te mbrujturit ne komunizem" ta kene abandonuar, per arsye te moshes, fushen e lojes dhe te shpresosh qe athere, nder "te rinjte", numri i atyre qe besojne tek e drejta, ligji, etika dhe morali te jete me i larte se ai i atyre qe nuk besojne tek keto vlera.

Dhe e dyta eshte veprimi i menjehershem per pershpejtimin e ketij procesi dhe per garantimin e fitores se vlerave mbi antivlerat. 

vazhdon... .

----------


## Lule Portokalli

> Rreziku me i madh qe na kanoset, ose me mire qe i kanoset ardhmerise se vendit dhe shoqerise tone eshte, per mendimin tim, uzurpimi nga ana e grupimeve kriminale i pozicioneve kyc per drejtimin dhe zhvillimin e vendit. Nese kjo ndodh athere as brezat qe do te vijne nuk do te mundin ta qeverisin si duhet kete vend, pasi nuk do te jete me thjesht ceshtje mentalitetesh qe perplasen.  
> 
> Benalbani



... Tashme ka ndodhur! Kur ta fillosh aresyetimin radhes tjeter, nisu nga kjo pike.

----------


## deti_bajri

Ata u ulën përballë dhe porositën gjërat e zakonshme, dy kafe ekspres, bashk me dy gota ujë me akull. 
- Je mirë?  pyeti më i gjati. Bjere ta ndezim njëherë. Ai mori nga paketa e saponisur cigaren, e pasi e lagu me pështymë, filloi ta thithte gjithë afsh. 
- Mirë - tha burri mesatar, si gjithmonë me pamje të shpërqendruar dhe me vështrimin e tretur diku përtej gjërave që dukeshin.
- Të bëjmë marrveshjen e fjalës njëherë; sepse kështu kuptohemi më mirë; asnjëherë mos të mendojmë se kemi plotësisht të drejtë, fundja ne kurrë nuk mund të kuptojmë a kemi të drejtë apo jo. Dyshimi është gjëja me e keqe, ai të brenë si dreqi, megjithatë duke dyshuar njerëzit kanë bërë shumë punë të mira, edhe të këqija njëkohësisht. Njerëzit dyshues janë krejt të pavendosur, tinzarë, mosbesues, brerës. Por jo çdo dyshues është i pavendosur. Më thuaj emrin e një Dyshuesi të Madh?
- Të një dyshuesi shqiptarë apo të huaj?
- Jo, të një të huaji.
- Stalini.
- Po, ishte dyshues, sepse po të mos ishte, nuk do të bënte aq shumë mizori. 
- Tjetër?
- Enveri.
- Edhe ai, madje ai dyshonte tek çdo gjë dhe për gjithçka. Tek të gjithë, bashkëpunëtorët, miqtë, shokët e armëve, të huajt. Por ai nuk kishte vetëm dyshimin. Ai ishte edhe shumë mizor, tinzar, brutal dhe i zgjuar. 
- Nejse, të mos flasim për gjëra që dihen, mos ndoshta gjërat duhen të ndahen pak më ndryshe? Ja, unë mendoj se punët duhen ndarë në dy pjesë, ose më mirë të themi në dy kapituj të mëdhenjë. Të mira dhe të këqija. Nuk do shumë mend për të bërë këtë lloj ndarjeje. Të mirat janë të dukëshme, të prekshme, njerëzore dhe shumë transparente. Të këqijat? Përsëri nuk do shumë mend për ti kuptuar kush janë. Ato kanë gjithmonë hijen e dyshimit, janë gjysëm të vërteta, të mbuluara me mister, asnjëherë nuk thuhen me saktësi, por janë veshura me një tis herë herë naiv, gati budalla. Shpesh ato merren të mirëqena, si aksiomat. Asnjëherë për të këqijat nuk është folur siç duhet, gjithmonë ka pasur shumë dyshime. Edhe lajmet për ato nuk janë të plota, gjithmonë lajmi fillon me: Thuhet se.... Të nesërmen po për këtë lajm të keq ka edhe një shtojcë, ose një ndryshim të vogël, fare të parëndësishëm në dukje. Detaji gjithmonë lihet gjysmak, jo i plotë, në mënyrë që të ndryshohet në çastin e duhur. E kështu e keqja rritet e rritet, ngadalë, derisa një ditë ajo bëhet aq e madhe, sa mund të shembë edhe perandori. Kështu duket se e ka pësuar edhe Roma. 
- Pra, ti mendon se dyshimi është i keq? Ti mendon se unë jam njeri dyshues?
- Ti nuk je dyshues, ti je i pavendosur. Kjo ka një ndryshim. Dyshuesi mund të bëjë përpara, i realizon qëllimet, ndërsa i pavendosuri gjithmonë i lë në mes punët, ai shpesh herë nuk i nisë fare ato. I pavendosuri beson vetëm tëk ato gjëra që besojnë shumica e njerzëve. Ka raste kur i pavendosuri, në kundërshtim me ato çfarë i thotë llogjika, vepron kundër me bindjet e tij, thjeshtë sepse kështu vepron shumica, kështu është prirja e përgjithshme, kështu është moda. 
- E drejtë, më ka ndodhur....disa herë. Por të vazhdojmë, sonte mendja ime më thotë se ti po punon me të gjitha fuqitë. Jepi!
- Thua ia vlen të filozofojmë për gjëra që ne i shohim përditë, i jetojmë përditë, por nuk bëjmë përpjekjen më të vogël për të ndryshuar diçka? Ne pranojmë si fakt se duhet të na drejtojnë dy maskarenj, tre hajdutë, katër mafioz, pesë të shitur dhe njëqind të korruptuar? Nuk kanë rendëesi shifrat, mund tua ndryshosh vendet por thelbi nuk ndryshon. E kështu, ditë pas dite, ne ecim si nëpër mjegull, në një kaos të vogël e të pisët, rritemi në këtë mjedis kanceroz...
- Po?
- Por më e keqja nuk mbaron këtu! Madje kjo është e keqja më e madhe. Çfarë do lëmë pas? Unë nuk mendoj për mijevjeçarin e katërt, unë nuk e vras mendjen hiç se çdo të ngjajë pas 1000 vjetësh. Por, më dhemb shumë për fëmijët e mi, sepse ata rriten krejt pa siguri, e ardhmja u kalon para syve si nëpër filma, e shohim të dy ne se si po shkatërrohet ajo, e shohim të gjithë ne, e sodisim me endje; por nuk levizim as gishtin e vogël për të ndryshuar diçka. Turp, shumë turp për ne. Unë të paktën këto fjalë do ti shkruaj sonte. Ndërsa ty po të lutem, hajde edhe nesër të pijmë kafen bashk. Se çfarë ke një gjë të veçantë ti, unë nuk mund ta them, por unë hy në mendime sa herë e pijmë kafenë bashk. Ti më nxitë, ti je katalazatori i mendimeve të mia. E thash bukur?
- Bjere ta ndezim edhe njëherë! Tani nuk dyshoj më tek kafja dhe bisedat filozofike!
	- Ti tallesh, si gjithmonë. 

*  *  *  

- Mbrëmë, pasi u ndamë, unë dyshova tek ato që biseduam mbrëmë. Ti i sheh gjërat shumë zi, shumë përmbys. Nuk më pëlqen hiç mendimi yt negativ. Ne po rritemi. E sheh se si po shqyhen rrugët e Tiranës? E sheh se përditë po ndërtohen pallate të reja? I ke parë lulishtet se si po rriten çdo ditë? Pastaj, nuk e di, ne nuk folëm mbrëmë për më kryesoren, çështjen kombëtare. Ne, po e arrijmë ëndërrën tonë. Kosova doli pothuajse, shqiptarët në Maqedoni janë faktor real, po kështu bota jonë është bërë e rëndësishme në Ballkan; do të thosha edhe më gjerë, në Europë dhe Amerikë. Pse të mos thuhen punët ashtu siç janë? 
-	E drejtë. Ke të drejtë për të gjitha, për një arsye të thjeshtë. Sepse jemi 6 milion shqiptarë. Këta njerëz jetojnë, gjallojnë, lëvizin, lindin dhe rriten. E meqë ndodhin të gjitha këto në këtë hapësirë, nuk ka dyshim se ne ecim, zhvillohemi, rritemi. 
-	Ke dëgjuar për kanibalizimin tek kafshët? Luanët hanë këlyshët e vegjël të çifteve të tjera, të familjeve të tjera. Kjo për të çuar genin e vet përpara, për të mbijetuar rraca e tij brenda llojit. 
-	Mos do të thuash se ne jemi një botë luanësh?
-	Jo, në jemi një botë njerzore në zhvillim, ashtu siç the edhe ti pak më parë. Ndoshta ti ke të drejtë, ne vërtetë po rritemi, po plotësohemi, po përparojmë. 
-	Atëherë?
-	Por unë dyshoj. Sonte jam unë dyshuesi. Unë, së pari dyshoj edhe për praninë tënde këtu. Mbase ti mendon se unë me këto biseda dua të bëj përpara. Mbase ti dyshon se unë po i afrohem ndonjë force politike? Apo dyshon se unë rri me njërëz të rëndësishëm e mbase synoj për ndonjë karrierë? Apo unë jam porositur të shfaq mendime të tilla, e ndoshta edhe mund ti hedh ndonjë ditë në ndonjë shkrim timin? Në të vërtetë ti më ke mësuar të dyshoj për gjithçka e në çdo kohë. Unë asnjëherë nuk dyshoja tek...ta zëmë dashuria. Tek dashuria familjare, vëllazërore, njerëzore. Madje as tek një njeri në rrugë nuk kam dyshuar kurrë. Shpesh herë më kanë mashtruar njerëz krejt të panjohur, për gjëra shumë banale. Ua kam falur. Unë nuk e dija se tjetri edhe kur flet përballë, në mendje bluan njëmijë mendime në sekondë me qëllimin e vetëm për të zbuluar qëllimin t fjalëve të mia. Në një kohë kur unë flisja drejt për drejt, pa asnjë paramendim. Ka ndodhur që tjetri është tërhequr i fyer, sepse në mendjen e tij, me fjalët e mia ka thurur krejt intrigën time. E kupton? E kupton?

Të dy burrat heshtën, sepse dyshimi i tyre kishte arritur kulmin. Ata tani dyshonin për çdo gjë, që tek fjalët, e deri tek gjestet. Por nuk kishin prova për dyshimet e tyre. 
- Ta ndezim edhe njëherë!- thanë të dy njëzëri. Për këtë nuk kishte pikë dyshimi.

vijon

----------


## deti_bajri

Pasi e ndezi si zakonisht cigaren, burri i gjatë nguli vështrimin drejt tjetrit sikur donte t'i thoshte: Jepi!
Tjetri, pa e zgjatur, i jep dy letra të shtypura, me shkronjë të vogël. Burri i gjatë vuri syzet, e ashtu i heshtur filloi të lexojë nën zë:

Nëse fillon të lexosh me vëmendje atë çfarë është e shkruar e zeza mbi të bardhë
nga një mjeshtër letërsie, menjëherë të bie në sy thjeshtësia e tij. Aty janë të
ndërthurua shumë thjeshtë dy cilësi themelore.
Të dyja këto cilësi nuk arrijnë të jenë të pavarura nga njëra tjetra, ato siç
duket nuk mund të bëjnë pa njëra tjetrën. Nëse je zotërues i njërës prej tyre,
padyshim duhet ta kësh edhe tjetrën, ose në të kundërt nuk arrinë asnjëherë të
bëhesh zot i asnjërës, kështu që rrjedhimisht do të mbetësh thjeshtë një imitues
i ndonjërit prej emrave që kanë bërë dritë në fjalën e shkruar.
Kjo është një përpjekje e vogël për të parë në mënyrë diagonale zhvillimin e
letërsisë shqipe në përgjithësi, dhe sidomos asaj lloj letërsie të pas viteve
90.
Po cilat janë këto cilësi që u përmendën më sipër?
1.	Qartësia dhe thjeshtësia.
2.	Fabula ka gjithmonë objekt dhe subjekt.

Duke analizuar emrat e shkrimtarëve shqiptarë, janë shumë të pakët emrat e atyre që të ngjisin në kujtesë, të mbetën në mendje. Kjo e parë në planin e veprave që duhet të mbeten të lexueshme edhe pas disa dhjetra vitesh, qoftë edhe pas shekujsh. E gjithë kjo që u tha më sipër është e thënë e krahasuar me emra të tillë të letërsisë botërore fjala vjen Tolstoi, Hygoi, Balzaku, Stendal, Gëte,
Pol Elyar e shumë e shumë të tjerë. Kjo vlen sepse nuk mund të mendosh se ke
lexuar ndonjë libër të vërtët nëse nuk ke lexuar ndonjë prej emrave të
sipërpërmendur.
Të gjithë këta emra shkrimtarësh janë të thjeshtë dhe të qartë. Vepra e tyre
është thellësisht e thjeshtë, e shkruar me një gjuhë krejtësisht të pastër, pa
lakime dhe stërhollime stilesh spekullative, por e drejtpërdrejtë. Po kështu
gjithmonë vepra e tyre ka një fabul, ka një objekt dhe subjekt të qartë. Çdo
roman i shkruar prej emrave të tillë ka një histori brilante, gjithmonë vepra e
tyre të bën të mendohesh thellë, çdo njeri qe ka lexuar qoftë edhe një libër të
tillë është bërë me i mirë, më njerzor, më i dashur.
Po a kanë arritur shkrimtarët shqiptarë të shkruajnë ndonjë vepër të përmasave
të tilla? Kësaj pytjeje unë nuk marrë përsipër ti përgjigjëm, sa kohë që në
letërsinë tonë ka kaq shumë zhurmë, ka shumë mjegull dhe paqartësi, sa kohë që
institute letersie dhe universitete shkencore nuk kanë marrë përsipër të
hartojnë asnjë antologji të plotë të kësaj letërsie. Megjithatë këtu duhet
veçuar Letërsia e Traditës, që për mendimin tim në këtë letërsi bëjnë pjesë
veprat më të mira të letërsisë tonë. Kjo letërsi e ka provuar veten se mbetet në
fondin më të mirë të Letrave Shqipe. Ndoshta këtu nuk është nevoja të përmenden emra, fundja të gjithë e pranojnë faktin se nëse vazhdon të lexohet ta zëmë Mjeda ose Lasgushi, kjo do të thotë se ata e kanë shkruar përfundimisht emrin e tyre në këtë Letërsi. Ndërsa nga Letërsia Bashkohore shqiptare mbeten të
përmenden vetem disa emra si Ismail Kadare, Koço Kosta, Dritëro Agolli, Sabri
Hamiti, Rexhep Qosja. Nuk besoj se do të ketë ndonjë emër tjetër në letërsinë
tonë që e ka këtë përmasë, këtë thjeshtësi dhe qartësi, cilësi këto që u
përmendën në krye të këtij shkrimi.
Nëse përpiqemi të kuptojmë një letërsi, kjo duhet të ndodhë në mënyrën më të
thjeshtë. Ashtu siç kuptohet dielli kur lind, ashtu edhe një letërsi e vërtët
kuptohet fare lehtë. Përse në letërsinë tonë duhet të ndodhe si në mesjetën e
errët? Kaq e vërtet është kjo, sa vështirë të thuhet se ky shkrimtar ose poet
shqiptar i kalon përmasat e qytetit të tij në rastin më të keq, ose përmasat e
botës shqiptare në rastin më të mirë. Këtu bën përjashtim Ismail Kadare. Pjesa
tjetër e shkrimtarëve dhe poetëve janë pothuajse anonim, vepra e tyre botohet
deri në 1000 kopje, librat e tyre mbeten vitrinave të librarive kioska dhe
digjen në diell. Shumëkujt nuk do ti tingëllojnë ëmbel këta rrjeshta,
megjithatë sa kohë që kritika letrare heshtë, sa kohë që universitetet tona
heshtin, sa kohë që Akademia e Shkencave heshtë, sa kohë që lejohen me qindra
shtëpi botuese dhe shtypshkronja që kanë pushtuar çdo skutë të kryeqytetit të
botojnë lloj lloj fjalësh të renditura në formë libri; kjo gjendje do të
vazhdojë kështu dhe vështirë se mund të ndryshojë diçka për mirë, të paktën edhe për disa vite. Është unikale të thuhet, por në Tiranë ka shtëpi botuese që mund të kenë deri në 50 tituj librash të botuar, por nuk kanë botuar qoftë edhe nje autor shqiptarë. Në një kohë që mund të ketë ndonjë tjetër që mund të ketë
botuar deri në 50 poet të rinjë, emrat e të cilëve vështirë se ua di njeri,
përveç të afërmeve të tyre! Fjalët e mëtejshmë janë të tepërta.

- Edhe sonte do të dyshosh?
- Nuk besoj, nuk mundem të jem dyshues me ty sonte. Kjo që ke shkruar është e vërtetë. Unë kështu mendoj, si ti. Pa pikë dyshimi!

----------


## macia_blu

pse mua me duket sikur e njoh bashkebiseduesin?
.... !

----------

